# CB Radio ..is it dead ?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Does anyone own and use a CB radio? 
I had one about 20 years ago and wondered if they were still used in any great number. 



Jim


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*CB Radio*

I dont think so, well not in the numbers like during the early `80s. There are still alot of Italian stations bleeding over into the 10metre band running megakilowatts of power, even running AX25 packet. The 27 meg band was killed somewatt (intended) when the youngsters decided to run radio relay stations and music to what was intended as a community communications tool. There must be diehards about who will keep going as long as there are the people to talk to, truckers tend to use it less now with the onset of the mobile phone , I suppose all the little operators are now texting.
Regards malc


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There seems to be quite a few motorhomers use them, clubs tend to use a specific channel enroute to rallies etc. Funnily enough one arrived in my drive this week he had put his cb in a new van and didnt know how to adjust the SWR on the aerial. 

At the end of next month CB licences go and it becomes an unlicenced service. There are still a few truckers on 27mhz but many have graduated onto the amateur bands. I dont know if this will affect CB in any way as the kids now use the little pmr sets that dont need licences


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

we used to have one years ago - but have not heard of anyone owning one recently 

i think internet and mobile phones have taken over


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think I’ve still got some somewhere in the garage along with all the rest of the garbage, it seems so long ago when before it was legalised we use to ring each other up to get someone on the air to speak to, and then when it became legal there were too many there.

Now I wonder where I put them???
Ken S.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

I think what killed CB for the majority was listening to the overwhelming amount of drivel masquerading as 'fun' conversation, (bit like the modern chat room really  )

Yes, lorry drivers still use them quite a lot but after a couple of minutes the diesel fumes become too much.

10/4 good buddies.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I still have one installed but I only ever use it when travelling with club friends. They are very useful then and have a better range than the PMR sets. The air waves are not so busy as they used to be, less drivel about.

peedee


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

:lol: I used to have one as well  


don't think I'd bother again although it was fun at the time

I bet the truckers at the time were pretty peeved about us taking over the airwaves though :roll: can't say I blame em.

You still see a few truckers using them now... that bit of coily wire dangling down from above is a bit of a giveaway :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not at all, The truckers used to be very helpful especially over traffic snarlups and you could get to know about road conditions 50 miles away very very quickly. Once, when with collegues, we were struggling to find our way through Ruen and were contacted by a trucker who guided us all the way through! Brilliant. Now we have mobile phones and GPS's. I still like the CB, the gossip helps to pass the time on long trips

peedee


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

my brother got one years ago and we listened in for a while and all we heard was people talking about their CBs and constantly asking for strength checks!!

A


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Well there is one here that was about to be converted to 10 metres but I have decided to give a reprieve and see what happens after delicencing


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

apasher said:


> all we heard was people talking about their CBs and constantly asking for strength checks!!


much like flash and wave eh! 

peedee


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :sign5: 

Touchette (sic) peedee


----------

